# Binary Cams vs. Solo Cam for Cam Lean, Opinions?



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok, I am an Engineer and have owned bow a Bowtech and a Mathews. I just got the 05 Bowtech Allegiance.

So, you draw and the cam leans fairly hard to the right (the top of the top cam to the right). The bottom one is straight.

This is the exact same thing you get with the solo-cam. But, with the solo-cam, you can adjust the yoke so that it's straight at full draw, with the split yoke.

Also, as soon as you begin releasing the binary cam, the cam straightens up (when the poundage/energy goes back to being more on the string than on the cable/limbs). 

Now, it seems that you would want the cam straight throughout most of the shot, except for one thing. If the cam is leaning at full draw, it promotes torquing the bow, because the cam is leaning and torquing the string. So, it's a trade-off it seems, and the binary cam is definitely not ultimately superior. 

So, which one do you feel is superior as far as cam lean goes? 

BTW, couple of questions. I've read where a few people have changed their cable rod slider and reduced the cam lean. Can someone point to a thread explaining that? (What to do) I'll sure try it.

Also, why would one cam lean but not the other if they are exactly the same? I haven't put two extra twists yet in my cable since I haven't even shot it and broken in the strings yet, and I only have about 65% letoff as Dave says. The cams are exactly the same, and at full draw the top one is rotated more than the bottom one. Maybe once I fix this the cam lean will be less.

Either way, I'm happier with the Allegiance than I was with the switchback. It doesn't look like it will eat cables, and the grip is nice, and it's faster. Once I get some sort of valley on it, I will like it. The cam lean is just freaking me out. I'm sure the '06's are the same way.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Nobody cares huh? lol :tongue: 

I predict that if an Allegiance is tuned up and set to 70% letoff, there would be little/no cam lean. Wish you had a little valley at around 70 % and I'd try it.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

*Cam lean*

The Mathews has a lean issue because of the roller guard, all bows will experience some lean, even if it is very slight, because the cable/string offset. The bows you mention are some extreme cases i.e. roller guards and binary cams.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Dangit trey, u're right. I was a doin a little drinkey drinkey when I posted that in depth thread.

That's also why the Mathews eats the cables up so bad I think. Couldn't stand it anymore, got an Allegiance.


----------

